# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Стили и оформление Windows

## Sanych

*Сюда выкладываем ссылки на стили и оформления для Windows + скриншоты и описание.*

----------


## RixAlex

Вот пару иконок
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
А вот на советскую тематику
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Тема *Seven для Windows XP* 

Тема Seven для Windows XP - Тема Seven создана чтобы улучшить графический интерфейс вашего Windows XP в стиле Windows7. Автоматическая установка. 
Работает с ОС:

- Windows XP (Home, Pro, RTM, SP1, SP2, SP3, Corporate)
- Windows 2003 (Standard, Enterprise, Datacenter, Web, RTM, SP1)
- Windows Media Center Edition (2003, 2004, 2005)
- Windows XP Tablet PC Edition
- All Language Versions
- Does NOT work with 64 bit versions of Windows!

Год: 2009
Система: Windows®XP|Vista
Язык интерфейса:Русский 
Обновлено:22 Февраля 2009г.
Лекарство:Не требуется
Размер: 10.7mb
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## АВИАТОР

Этого нет(советская тематика), а так хотелось.
 Перезалей пжлста, если можно.

----------


## Asteriks

*Интерфейс: XPize v5.0 Beta 4*
Программа для изменения внешнего вида операционных систем Windows XP и выше с возможностью замены стандартных иконок, AVI и BMP-файлов, используемых корпорацией Microsoft в своих продуктах. XPize поддерживает работу со всеми версиями Windows XP и Windows 2003 (кроме 64-битный редакций). Для запуска программы необходим .NET Framework. 16.40 MB

*Закачать*

----------


## Asteriks

*Пакет оформления Windows под Vista.  (13,9MB)
*





*Скачать Theme XPack*

----------


## Sanych

*Тема для любителей S.T.A.L.K.E.R.*
WinXP_S.T.A.L.K.E.R Звуки, шрифт, окна и кнопки. Я ставил поверх темы под винду 7, окна и кнопки не поменялись. Звуки работают. Мой скрин:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Скачать тему XP_S.T.A.L.K.E.R.- [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

